# Building my own rod



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

Im thinking about building my own King rod this summer and was wondering what kind of brands of blanks you guys recommend that i should buy.

suggestions and advice?


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

budget?


----------



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

not more than 100 dollars as a total for the supplies.


----------



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

Am i being too cheap?


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

rod length?
aluminum or graphite reel seat?
what style guides (wire, hardloy, SiC)?

depeding on what you want, you can get close to your $100 target


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

building your own with that budget here is my opinion on a king rod..gator T80L..fuji plate style reel seat..50 double foot k guide .30,20,16,10,10,10 single foot k guide..10/10 tip shrink wrap rubber butt cap..might not be able to get k guides since the 50 is 23 bucks by itself..


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

not that much of a budget if you still need to get flex coat and thread ..not to mention a drier and hand wrapper if you need all that stuff..your first rod could end up being one of your most expensive due to buying supplies and equipment


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

For in expensive go with CUI or Gator. Go to therodroom.com and look at the 8ft cui with a .68 butt diameter.


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

CUI, Gator and Batson all have affordable blanks. Fuji Hardloys are cheap and very durable guides. You probably get close to $100.


----------



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

8-9 foot (preferably 8 foot)


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

I recommend this blank for a king rod http://www.therodroom.com/shop/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=175


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

flipper1 said:


> Am i being too cheap?


I don't think so. If you can get over to the rod room in OB tell them what you want to do,they will help you get out of there under budget.
I got every thing I needed for a 10' surf rod for $78.00. John at tightlines put every thing together for me at reasonable price.
those low diameter CUI blanks are hard to beat for the price.


----------



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

Actually the blank is not heavy at all the fiber clothe they use is real light and has an excellent bent like a lamiglas 10' 1 pc. The only issue for me is that it's a bit large on the butt. Uncertain as to what type reel but will work good on a 113h and excellent on a shimano torium 30. 20 to 50lb class.


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

frikkin javy..copy and pasting again


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

I've already put in over $800 in supplies and don't even have my first rod wrapped (waiting on a tip and different color threads in the mail). 

you can piece together a rod for $80-$100 no problem. you'll just have to look for deals on reel seats, blow outs on blanks and bulk order guides. so really your initial cost will be a lot more, but once you have what you need it will just be a couple bucks here and there to sustain. 

have you thought about a conventional rod for kings? smaller guides are less expensive and IMO fighting a 20-30lb king on a Calcutta 200 is a blast. might want to look at a 250-400size for the pier though.


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

lowprofile said:


> have you thought about a conventional rod for kings? smaller guides are less expensive and IMO fighting a 20-30lb king on a Calcutta 200 is a blast. might want to look at a 250-400size for the pier though.


Amen to that. Most kings are caught on way heavier tackle than is needed.


----------



## D3cept1on (Apr 23, 2010)

build a gator t80l perfect for king/cobia just use pacbay wire guides.


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

i have a T80l with k guides and a procyon 4000 that is my king setup now..it has more drag than a stock 706..i have 80 yds of 17lb backing and 300 yds of white suffix 30lb braid..kings arent really tough fighter to the 30lb range..they just like to haul ass..i dont like the pac bays ..i have seen 2 of them brake just this last week..theyare not made the same as they were..get some new technology gear in my opinion..lighter yet stronger is the way to go..look at all the new mhx and phoenix blanks..andmany more...thinner, lighter, and stronger than the stuff alot of the old sch
ool guys use on the piers


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> I've already put in over $800 in supplies and don't even have my first rod wrapped (waiting on a tip and different color threads in the mail).


Can't wait to see how it turns out Chris. Be sure to post some pictures!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> Can't wait to see how it turns out Chris. Be sure to post some pictures!


Well I have several in the works, just waiting on an order of supplies.

The one I'm having the most fun, and trouble, with is being built around this little gem. It's being made for 17lb test and flylining live baits (cigs, chovies etc)

It's only 6'6" and designed for boats and yaks but I could build an 8ft model that will toss a live or dead cig 60yrds off the pier with little effort.


----------

